# Lindsay Lohan Breast Implant Controversy



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

The purpose of this thread is to discuss the ethics of young pop stars and star-wanna-bes who undergo plastic surgery to increase their marketability.

The webpage LiquidGeneration seems to believe they found conclusive evidence that Lindsay Lohan has had breast implants installed even though she is only 17 years old. I can't vouch for any of the information or pictures on their site, but she does appear to have undergone major breast enhancement surgery.
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/blog/2004/...ts-lindsay.html

Personally, I think it shows grotesque exploitation on the part of the parents who are allowing the surgical modification of their kids for the sake of making money. What is your opinion about this?

































Here is another angle


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Looks like a bunch of freckles.....the bitch sure is freckly.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

She's hot.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

When someone has brest implants the scar is normally underneath but on the outside of the body, not the inside like those!

So they are either fake pics or is just a mark IMO.

She does have nice tits though


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> When someone has brest implants the scar is normally underneath but on the outside of the body, not the inside like those!
> 
> So they are either fake pics or is just a mark IMO.
> 
> She does have nice tits though


 Actually they cut right under the breast so that theres less visible scarring.

If she got them, I hope she got them for the right reasons. For herself, and not for others.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ahem.... i have a few nip slips if anyone is interested... PM me


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mr.harley jumped on my offer pretty quick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> Mr.harley jumped on my offer pretty quick


 Shut up fool















Here boobies arent even developed yet ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Remember, this is supposed to be an ethical debate...
Do you think Tara Reid has had it done also?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Remember, this is supposed to be an ethical debate...
> Do you think Tara Reid has had it done also?










Hell yeah , and she is dam fine tooo .........Crazy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just shows younger teenage girls that they have an image to live up to, which is sad.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i thought the cut was almost in your arm pit? I don't blame girls for getting surgey, just look at the people on this site, the first sign of a girl and everyone is discussing their boobs. Its becuase its fun. However i don't think surgery should be done for those reasons, especially someone that young.
Have you seen the mtv show 'i want a famous face'? its sick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

At 16 or 17, I very much think that the surgery is motivated by the parents.

What if giving their children implants greatly increased the chances of making the entire family into millionaires following the commercial success of their kid? Does the end justify the means?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> At 16 or 17, I very much think that the surgery is motivated by the parents.
> 
> What if giving their children implants greatly increased the chances of making the entire family into millionaires following the commercial success of their kid? Does the end justify the means?


 I knew a 16 year old a few years back who was planning to get breast implants and her parents offered to pay for them. They didnt influence them on her, but just supported her decision. At that age however, instead of supporting your child, you should be educating them on the risks and such.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

she's 18, she makes her own money, she can do whatever the hell she wants with herself. if i was a actress at 18yrs old without tits i'd get them too


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

first off, with that much money she makes im sure she would make the decission if she want breast inplant to go through her belly button and onto the breast unlike the traditional way making a small incerstion fron the side or under the breast.

Second of all, i would know because i've done the naughty with her







Yes i didnt hit it....I SMASHED IT!!!!!!!!!! btw: they are real =)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Second of all, i would know because i've done the naughty with her :nod: Yes i didnt hit it....I SMASHED IT!!!!!!!!!! btw: they are real =)


 Please didnt you just go through a Breakup and cried your ass off on the board ?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

last pic looks sweet heh


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> When someone has brest implants the scar is normally underneath but on the outside of the body, not the inside like those!
> 
> So they are either fake pics or is just a mark IMO


Or a very crappy Surgeon :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.harley jumped on my offer pretty quick
> ...


 they look pretty developed to me! unless they're fake


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

There as fake as _illnino_'s crayfish collection or Wilmer's been doing some relentless suckin'..


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Remember, this is supposed to be an ethical debate...
> Do you think Tara Reid has had it done also?


 Did you really think these was going to stay ethical?


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

haha just think when we are all old and she has to drag her boobies on the ground, developed or not i still want to touch them


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Second of all, i would know because i've done the naughty with her :nod: Yes i didnt hit it....I SMASHED IT!!!!!!!!!! btw: they are real =)
> ...


 Sorry you mistaken me for my twin brother ERIK. Im ERIC!

Erik was jealous that i got to SMASH her stuff! But what can you say.... i have game!


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

o snap its ERIC'S bro ERIK


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Those pictures are definately NOT proof of implants. The cut would be along the edge of the aeriole, in the armputs, or the belly button. However, that doesn't mean she doesn't have them...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Crappy said:


> o snap its ERIC'S bro ERIK


 Eric has a twin?!









Damn and I thought one Eric was enough.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ms. natt finally PM'ed me for the nip slips....








thought u were better than that karen


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> ms. natt finally PM'ed me for the nip slips....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she did, eh ?









I didn't even care enough to PM you










but then again, I am an ass man


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> ms. natt finally PM'ed me for the nip slips....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Those pictures are definately NOT proof of implants. The cut would be along the edge of the aeriole, in the armputs, or the belly button. However, that doesn't mean she doesn't have them...


 If the implants are put under the muscle the cuts would be underneath the breast or in the armpit... If they are put over the muscle they will go thru the nipple or the belly button..
She definately has implants and they were definately put under the muscle.
Trust me on this one


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nahh karen actually didnt ask me... but she wanted too, i know that


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> nahh karen actually didnt ask me... but she wanted too, i know that


 damn it, she's just being shy, trust me


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

delirium said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures are definately NOT proof of implants. The cut would be along the edge of the aeriole, in the armputs, or the belly button. However, that doesn't mean she doesn't have them...
> ...


 Trust you on this one? Do you have them?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...










Why? whaddya hear? lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

delirium said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 Thats hot. What did you go from - to?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...











I really don't wanna go into that


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

delirium said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 i was just trying to check your pic again to see if i could tell and yours is the only pic not working. Post another please


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i was just trying to check your pic again to see if i could tell and yours is the only pic not working. Post another please


 Yeah, sorry about that.
I use photobucket and it's been down for a couple of days.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> ms. natt finally PM'ed me for the nip slips....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please, if I wanted to see nipples Id look at my own


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > ms. natt finally PM'ed me for the nip slips....
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > nahh karen actually didnt ask me... but she wanted too, i know that
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Please, if I wanted to see nipples Id look at my own


 you have nipples ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Please, if I wanted to see nipples Id look at my own
> ...


 Yeah, you know the things that protrude from a woman's breast!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I have them too and I'm not a woman









I was just gonna say we have something in common


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Hence why I said "woman's breast"







The things you guys stare at most of the time when were trying to conversate with you.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hence why I said "woman's breast"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't stare ; ask your friend

I look people in the eye, even chicks


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hence why I said "woman's breast"
> ...


yeah, right lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i am the master of subtlety


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> i am the master of subtlety


 Except for them hot wings though, right?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

girls get marks like that when their boob rubs against their chest and are a bit sweatay.. trus me, i knoe alot about boobs.:nod:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

slylie said:


> girls get marks like that when their boob rubs against their chest and are a bit sweatay.. trus me, i knoe alot about boobs.:nod:


 That's true...
Plus she could have had on a tight underwire bra before getting in that dress.
Underwires will do that too...
They hurt sometimes :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 Glad to see one of you grew a Set
















Ms. Natt


> Please, if I wanted to see nipples Id look at my own


Yes Please


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > When someone has brest implants the scar is normally underneath but on the outside of the body, not the inside like those!
> ...


 no one would modify their body in that way if they did it for themselves. if they didnt care what people thought she wouldnt be insecure about her body to get surgery to begin with. I can see people getting in shape for themselves...but not surgery unless you have some sort of defect.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> no one would modify their body in that way if they did it for themselves. if they didnt care what people thought she wouldnt be insecure about her body to get surgery to begin with. I can see people getting in shape for themselves...but not surgery unless you have some sort of defect.


 not true...
Having breast implants isn't that big of a deal.
Your in and out in like 2 hours..
Alot of people have body modification things done..
Like tattoos and piercings.
What's the difference?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

delirium said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > no one would modify their body in that way if they did it for themselves. if they didnt care what people thought she wouldnt be insecure about her body to get surgery to begin with. I can see people getting in shape for themselves...but not surgery unless you have some sort of defect.
> ...


 why did you want bigger boobs? my sister had back problems from having big boobs and had to get them reduced, which is ironcally way more expensive than getting them bigger...i don't know why i told you that.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Looks like a bunch of freckles.....the bitch sure is freckly.


 Most redheads are. My bud whos a redhead has so much freckles its look like a tan.on his face :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a bunch of freckles.....the bitch sure is freckly.
> ...


 Im sure if its true or not, but supposedly the more sun exposure redheads get the more freckles they develop. I could be wrong.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 Thats wrong... a lot of people feel more confident in themselves because of things they get changed that they thought of as 'weak'. It's not necessarily because of others. If someone feels they don't have a strong chin, they can get it changed, for example.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

what


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > i am the master of subtlety
> ...


 hahahaha


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

You have to see that movie Mean Girls... it's hilarious!









and about the impalnts.....groooosss plastic in my body? ewww


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if you have saltwater boobs and go in a plane they birst lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> if you have saltwater boobs and go in a plane they birst lol :laugh:


 saltwater breasts are great with beer


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Who cares if she did...I dont see the big deal..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

---


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Who cares if she did...I dont see the big deal..


 Exactly!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> There as fake as illnino's crayfish collection or *Wilmer's* been doing some relentless suckin'..


who's Wilmer??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i couldnt care less if they were fake....id hit it


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

delireum what made you want implants?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> delireum what made you want implants?


 Why not?
Small B or small D... I chose the D.
I have the money to do it and have a great plasic surgeon.
The women in my family have used him for years.
I'm glad I did it... My clothes fit better and I like them...
My hubby does too








I'm sure in the future, I'll have more.
I don't understand why people like to put down plastic surgery so much.
Seriously, why not improve what you have or get back what you had?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

delirium said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > delireum what made you want implants?
> ...


 You know I'll probably get a surgery for a phibroademona in my right breast within two months, I already had one three years ago..
when I went to the clinic and I saw that people completely healty being there to get a surgery they didn't need (implants) I felt so bad, I mean, you're fine and you go to get a surgery?
I would have avoided it so much


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 I hope everything goes well for you :nod:

Surgery is not that big of a deal... It hurts for a couple of days...
So what?... So do piercings








But no one has anything to say about getting tongues pierced, or ears stretched.
Makes no sense


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i couldnt care less if they were fake....id hit it


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> > There as fake as illnino's crayfish collection or *Wilmer's* been doing some relentless suckin'..
> 
> 
> who's Wilmer??


 I think her bf


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

master_of_puppets said:


> MistaFishPimp05 said:
> 
> 
> > > There as fake as illnino's crayfish collection or *Wilmer's* been doing some relentless suckin'..
> ...


 Yeah, FEZ from That 70's Show. Lucky ass mother fu...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a small B... sometimes I'd like to be bigger, but it just wouldn't me. and I'd be scared of them rupturing and sh*t too. I'm not against plastic surgery or anything, its just not for me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 There are 2 main reasons why Im against surgery in general.

1. There is a chance you can slip into a coma and even die. Slim chance, but still a risk. Each body is different.

2. There are 3 componets to an anestesia. One is a muscle relaxer, the second numbs you, the last one puts you to sleep. Each of these componets are seperate until they enter you through the IV. There have been several instances, where the anesthesiologist didnt check the levels of these three componets. In one story I read the womans muscles had been relaxed to the point where she couldnt move so she couldnt open her eyes or even make a sound. Basically she had ran out of the component that numbs you and keeps you asleep. She woke up 30 minutes into the surgery and felt the doctor cutting into her as well as the entire surgery taking place. I think that would be the worse kind of thing to go through.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

delirium said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > delireum what made you want implants?
> ...


 so you just wanted bigger boobs? I'm not against plastic surgery, but some people just go over the top or do it for stupid reasons. Was there a specific thing that made you do it? wb what is phibroademona?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 it's that kind of cancer which doesn't kill you..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


----------

